# Tractors and UTVs (The Garage Thread)



## Harvey

Seems like I'll need a tractor for plowing our driveway in 2024/25. 

With what I am spending now for plowing I could probably pay it off in my lifetime (fingers crossed) if I don't need something too big. What's driving this thread now is that I have to finalize the size of our garage, so I am trying figure out dimensions of contenders.

Who plows their own driveway with a tractor? What are the pros and cons to different brands? What make and model do you use? How many horsepower? Do you use a blade or blower or box or all of the above? What else do I need to know?

Our driveway is probably 500 feet long and moderately steep.

Input welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scrundy

Thought you were eyeing a UTV or 4 wheeler, I have used my tractor but much prefer to use my UTV. Garage space has always been a problem for me, I really need a barn sounds like you do too.


----------



## Harvey

I really do want a UTV (and will likely buy one eventually regardless), but I am thinking it's not enough for our driveway. If I could get away with a UTV it would solve a lot of issues.

Garage design is currently 28x28 but may well have to go bigger. That's really the question I have to answer in the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Tjf1967

I have a John Deere x585. I have a debree collection system as well as a blower attachment..and of course a mower. Flat property. It would not work for you. If I had your property a 40 hp tractor would be on property. Blowers do a better job but suck up fallen branches and break shear pins. 700 awd John Deere would work... But I would go bigger if it's in your budget.


----------



## Brownski

However big you think - add at least 30%. If you’re buying a side by side UTV eventually anyway, that’s the way to go. You will need to buy a pretty big tractor to do better than a good side by side.

Plus it’s a good justification for buying a bigger nicer side by side


----------



## Tjf1967

A kobota utv diesel will push as much snow as a f150.


----------



## Harvey

I really don't want to plow with a truck.

What does the UTV do when you get 4 feet? It doesn't happen often, but it does happen.

I may end up with both UTV and tractor, and use both for plowing depending on the circumstance. Right now I want to figure out the size of a tractor that makes sense, to plow 500+ feet, with some pitch.

TJ, all the JD models i see have four numbers followed by a letter.


----------



## Scrundy

Guess depends on what you mean by a tractor, lawn tractor or compact tractor? I've used my compact for plowing before using bucket, a real pain in the ass with snow getting packed into bucket not to mention I don't have a float on my bucket. If I was planning on using my tractor and not spending my money for plowing I'd probably get a PTO driven snow blower off the front $$$$$. Some oldtimers around still use a tractor with a back blade, but they never look happy.... they look cold and miserable. Keep in mind it's never a great idea to be plowing from behind as opposed to be steering on a clean path especially if you have a steep driveway. I do like my UTV for plowing, just got to keep up with it if you're getting dumped on. Also helps to be forecited and have your first push back further so you got room for more snow


----------



## Ripitz

My advice is to pay the plow guy to do it. He will be keeping the driveway clear while you’re sleeping so you can get out on a powder day. It takes me a full day to plow out my place with a John Deere tractor that has a front bucket loader and calcium filled tires. The advantage of that is you can push the piles up high and move them around if needed. A better option is to have a power angling plow which must be wider than your wheel base when angled. So if you are getting a tractor you will need a front end third function. Maybe have the plow guy come when it’s forecasted for 6 inches or more and use a UTV for smaller events and cleaning up. I grew up plowing backwards with an old Massey Ferguson, I still have a crook in my neck.


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> I really don't want to plow with a truck.
> 
> What does the UTV do when you get 4 feet? It doesn't happen often, but it does happen.
> 
> I may end up with both UTV and tractor, and use both for plowing depending on the circumstance. Right now I want to figure out the size of a tractor that makes sense, to plow 500+ feet, with some pitch.
> 
> TJ, all the JD models i see have four numbers followed by a letter.


Oh you are looking at the big boys. I have a garden tractor. Next up is the 7 series. Those you can get different attachments for.. like a digger or a loader. 

If you get 4 feet of snow a pick up with a plow ain't moving and neither is the UTV.


----------



## Tjf1967

I had a caretaker with a Kubota diesel UTV with a plow on it when I lived in lake placid. Great for tighter parking lots. You still need a blower because after a while you box yourself in and then you have to shoot that stuff somewhere.


----------



## Tjf1967

If you go the John Deere route. John Deere are just cooler. Whatever attachments you buy when you buy the tractor gets 4 year warranty If you buy the attachments after the fact you get one year. The 700 series is much easier to change attachments. The 500 is not hard but involved more time. If you don't have much to mow or any other use than moving snow there are better options.


----------



## Harvey

We'll have very little grass that could be mowed with a tractor, I'll do it self-propelled push in under 30 minutes.

I can't imagine a garden tractor being up to the job. 

I'm curious to know the size of @Cork's tractor.

As far as having it plowed for 20 years, I don't think it makes sense. Now, most of the time when it snows, I'm far away. The plow guy gets to me when he gets to me. If I am at the cabin and a big storm comes overnight, I park at the bottom. Ask the plow guy to change his routine so I can make first chair, just doesn't seem very neighborly to me.

I'd think that if I had the right tractor I could get the plowing done early before I ski, or park at the bottom if I couldn't.

So back the original questions:

Who uses a tractor to plow?
How big is your tractor?
Is it big enough?


----------



## Scrundy

Harvey said:


> What does the UTV do when you get 4 feet? It doesn't happen often, but it does happen.


You keep up with it just like a truck with a plow or a tractor would have to. Just means you’re plowing throughout the storm. Honestly a tractor isn’t the right tool. A UTV isn’t perfect, just a little lite for pushing deep snow. I sure liked it when my truck had a plow.


----------



## Brownski

Consider an old Geo Tracker or Isuzu Amigo with a small plow. You might find it is capable of replacing the UTV as well. Whatever you decide, you ought to be able to get by with one vehicle


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Our situation is fairly similar to Harvey's. We have a 300 foot gravel driveway with a bit of a hill and as you know, get lots of snow. Fifteen years ago, we decided that getting a tractor would be a good idea, plus the fact that Blue Toes grew up on a farm and always wanted a tractor. Dealing with snow and doing some landscaping were the main objectives. Went shopping with a budget of $15 K CAD, which could get you a nice new compact tractor at the time. Then we had the opportunity to buy Blue Toes' cousin's used Kubota L2550, an 80s vintage machine that he (a mechanic) had just overhauled. Came with cab (great option), rear-mounted snowblower that was a little narrower than the tractor (not ideal) and a bucket loader (very handy, and you can plow with it if careful). My neighbour had a grader blade that he wasn't using, so I got it on long-term loan (also very handy). The thing was a beast, and in the end, much more tractor than we needed. I thought that I might use it to haul logs out of the bush but it was just to tall and unwieldy to drive safely on old logging trails. In the end, I wish we had bought the smaller tractor, which I could have safely driven in the bush and could have done everything else easily.

By 2020, we were looking at some big $$$ to fix the non-functional alternator, leaky transmission and buy new tires. We sold it for what we paid for it and bought a a 30" Cub Cadet HD walk-behind snowblower (mine has a Honda engine, it is super-powered). I can do the driveway faster with the Cub Cadet than I could with the Kubota, since there is less farting around time, like waiting for the diesel to warm up, or the hydraulic fluid to start moving when it is really cold. I miss the bucket from time to time but otherwise have no regrets.

For your needs, I think a "sub-compact" or "compact" tractor like the Kubota BX or B01 series would be just the ticket. With the money you save not buying a bigger tractor, get add-ons like a front mounted snowblower, grader blade, heated cab and bucket loader. Heck, throw in the log-splitter! And you won't need as big a garage.

I see dudes trying to plow their driveways with an ATV after a big dump, it is no bueno. An ATV or UTV would be very useful at your place, but get a big walk-behind snowblower (Honda if you can afford it, Cub Cadet next best choice) for the deep days and use the ATV/UTV with a blade for small dumps and early/late season when any blower will get bogged down.


----------



## Cork

I have a 2007 Kubota B3030 (30 hp hydrostatic drive, 525hrs) with full cab (heat and a/c), front end loader, and a 5' rear snowblower. The tractor is key for a homeowner in this area as there will be a multitude of tasks that can be accomplished year round. I previously had a 2008 Kioti CK30 (30HP with Hydrostatic drive bought new in 2008) with front end loader, and the same snowblower, but I traded for the Kubota back in May because I wanted a cab after 14 years of plowing without one. I use the bucket to plow, which is not as efficient as an angle plow, but is irreplaceable for moving banks back, as well as the scrapper bank at the bottom of the driveway.
I also have 2022 Polaris Ranger XP 570 Premium which I picked up last year, and I have the power angle plow (with the angle control buttons on the top of the shifter) for quick cleanups.
Both the tractor and the UTV are outfitted with chains, which are SOP, IMO.
When you live here full time, you _do not_ want to have to rely on a plow guy, because you may want to get in/out when he is not available. and especially on a powder, day, you don't want to be waiting!!  ⛷️


----------



## x10003q

Is there any reason not to buy a pick-up to use as one of your vehicles and add a plow?


----------



## Harvey

x10003q said:


> Is there any reason not to buy a pick-up to use as one of your vehicles and add a plow?



Don't want to own two trucks, don't want to drive around all winter with a plow on my primary vehicle. I do drive quite a bit to ski. That may change somewhat, what's it like driving 100 miles on the interstate at 75 mph with a plow on the front? I have no idea, never did it. But doesn't seem like fun.


----------



## Harvey

Cork said:


> I have a 2007 Kubota B3030 (30 hp hydrostatic drive, 525hrs) with full cab (heat and a/c), front end loader, and a 5' rear snowblower. The tractor is key for a homeowner in this area as there will be a multitude of tasks that can be accomplished year round. I previously had a 2008 Kioti CK30 (30HP with Hydrostatic drive bought new in 2008) with front end loader, and the same snowblower, but I traded for the Kubota back in May because I wanted a cab after 14 years of plowing without one. I use the bucket to plow, which is not as efficient as an angle plow, but is irreplaceable for moving banks back, as well as the scrapper bank at the bottom of the driveway.
> I also have 2022 Polaris Ranger XP 570 Premium which I picked up last year, and I have the power angle plow (with the angle control buttons on the top of the shifter) for quick cleanups.
> Both the tractor and the UTV are outfitted with chains, which are SOP, IMO.
> When you live here full time, you _do not_ want to have to rely on a plow guy, because you may want to get in/out when he is not available. and especially on a powder, day, you don't want to be waiting!!  ⛷️



That's what I was looking for. 

It looks like they don't make a tractor with that model number, anymore but these guys look to be in the same league, maybe the LX3310HSD:






Tractors - Compact - LX Series | Kubota


Browse through Kubota's LX Series Compact tractor inventory, filter search by features to find the best fit for you, or even build your own. Then find a dealer close by with your desired product!




www.kubotausa.com





I still can't exactly find the dimensions, on the website. We talked about this, I should have measured when I was there. I want to fit that thing in my garage. Any way you could take a tape to length, width and height?

I like the combo with that same ranger, it looks sweet. Just not sure if I want the bucket or a blower.

SBR makes a great argument for a Honda blower, but that's a long driveway and I'm planning on doing my own driveway until I'm 90. 🤠


----------



## Harvey

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Our situation is fairly similar to Harvey's. We have a 300 foot gravel driveway with a bit of a hill and as you know, get lots of snow. Fifteen years ago, we decided that getting a tractor would be a good idea, plus the fact that Blue Toes grew up on a farm and always wanted a tractor. Dealing with snow and doing some landscaping were the main objectives. Went shopping with a budget of $15 K CAD, which could get you a nice new compact tractor at the time. Then we had the opportunity to buy Blue Toes' cousin's used Kubota L2550, an 80s vintage machine that he (a mechanic) had just overhauled. Came with cab (great option), rear-mounted snowblower that was a little narrower than the tractor (not ideal) and a bucket loader (very handy, and you can plow with it if careful). My neighbour had a grader blade that he wasn't using, so I got it on long-term loan (also very handy). The thing was a beast, and in the end, much more tractor than we needed. I thought that I might use it to haul logs out of the bush but it was just to tall and unwieldy to drive safely on old logging trails. In the end, I wish we had bought the smaller tractor, which I could have safely driven in the bush and could have done everything else easily.
> 
> By 2020, we were looking at some big $$$ to fix the non-functional alternator, leaky transmission and buy new tires. We sold it for what we paid for it and bought a a 30" Cub Cadet HD walk-behind snowblower (mine has a Honda engine, it is super-powered). I can do the driveway faster with the Cub Cadet than I could with the Kubota, since there is less farting around time, like waiting for the diesel to warm up, or the hydraulic fluid to start moving when it is really cold. I miss the bucket from time to time but otherwise have no regrets.
> 
> For your needs, I think a "sub-compact" or "compact" tractor like the Kubota BX or B01 series would be just the ticket. With the money you save not buying a bigger tractor, get add-ons like a front mounted snowblower, grader blade, heated cab and bucket loader. Heck, throw in the log-splitter! And you won't need as big a garage.
> 
> I see dudes trying to plow their driveways with an ATV after a big dump, it is no bueno. An ATV or UTV would be very useful at your place, but get a big walk-behind snowblower (Honda if you can afford it, Cub Cadet next best choice) for the deep days and use the ATV/UTV with a blade for small dumps and early/late season when any blower will get bogged down.


Thanks for this SBR. Very helpful.

Is your driveway flat or pitched? @Cork's driveway is probably steep as mine but much shorter (and paved). 

From what I have been reading today, I am somewhat amazed at the variations in opinion when answering the question "how much power do you need to plow a steep driveway, with 2 feet of snow on it?"


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> Don't want to own two trucks, don't want to drive around all winter with a plow on my primary vehicle. I do drive quite a bit to ski. That may change somewhat, what's it like driving 100 miles on the interstate at 75 mph with a plow on the front? I have no idea, never did it. But doesn't seem like fun.


The plow quick detaches so you’re not driving around with it.


Harvey said:


> Who uses a tractor to plow?
> How big is your tractor?
> Is it big enough?


I do.
JD 870.
Yes.

I personally would have all of these aforementioned snow moving toys including an old beater plow truck. Use it to go to the dump and pick up big items in town the rest of the year so it’s not just sitting. Must have a gun rack too.

As for the garage…


----------



## Harvey

Love JAWS.

How many times a season do you take your plow on and off? How much of the plow is always on?

Basically I don't want any of these things:

A crappy plow truck
A great plow truck
A three car garage
A plow that sits outside

Having all the tools is a luxury.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Having all the tools is a luxury.


Andrew plows in the Catsskils.
He uses a truck and lives in a castle on a side of a mountain.
Any plow truck and/or tractor ya gotta maintain.

Andrew has lots of nice tools and knows how to use em.


----------



## Brownski

Here’s a question- have you ever driven a tractor?


----------



## Cork

Harvey said:


> Thanks for this SBR. Very helpful.
> 
> Is your driveway flat or pitched? @Cork's driveway is probably steep as mine but much shorter (and paved).
> 
> From what I have been reading today, I am somewhat amazed at the variations in opinion when answering the question "how much power do you need to plow a steep driveway, with 2 feet of snow on it?"


Harv's driveway is way beyond (in steepness and length and the turn around) a walk behind snowblower, or even a subcompact tractor.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Here’s a question- have you ever driven a tractor?


Have you ever driven an NTN binding?

When you build something like this, it makes sense to think about it. If a tractor is going to be the best solution longterm, it's probably smart to listen to those with experience, those who know. I'm sure I can learn to 'drive' whatever I end up with.

@Cork I'm starting to think we need to lengthen the building, get rid of the shed roof all together, add a side garage door and park all 4 vehicles inside. To me that side garage door is very appealing. Even with the removal of the shed roof, it's probably a net increase in price.



Cork said:


> Harv's driveway is way beyond (in steepness and length and the turn around) a walk behind snowblower, or even a subcompact tractor.



More very helpful info. Thanks for your help with everything man.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

My driveway has a bit of a pitch but I doubt it is anything like yours. You could always end up like my neighbour, whose driveway is large but pretty flat. He also has a few rental properties that he plows. He has, at last count, an F250 with a plow, small Chinese tractor (similar size to Cork's) with blower, bucket, grader and forks (last item for what, I have no idea), two ATVs, trailer for ATV, one snowmobile, homemade log splitter, minivan, Ford Escape and assorted non-driveable vehicles out in the bush. All these vehicles live outdoors. And also two mastiffs who bark a lot.

@Brownski - I had never driven a tractor before we got ours. It is very straightforward and a short learning curve. And fun. You end up looking for reasons to drive the thing. "Hey honey, I'm just going out to do some tractoring."


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> Don't want to own two trucks, don't want to drive around all winter with a plow on my primary vehicle. I do drive quite a bit to ski. That may change somewhat, what's it like driving 100 miles on the interstate at 75 mph with a plow on the front? I have no idea, never did it. But doesn't seem like fun.


I do not plow, but 2 of my neighbors use their pick-ups for their day jobs and in the winter also plow. They take their plows off unless there is snow coming. It seems like you are making it too complicated.


----------



## Harvey

This is simpler:

I don't want a plow truck.

Hey i am moving to upstate ny to retire. I'm complicated.


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> This is simpler:
> 
> I don't want a plow truck.
> 
> Hey i am moving to upstate ny to retire. I'm complicated.


Funny.
If I were moving to the north country to enjoy powder days the moment they happen, I would buy a pick-up, install the plow when it was going to snow, and back my truck into the garage. When I wanted to leave in the morning, I would open the garage door and just push my way down the 500 foot hill driveway and head to the mountain. 

Good luck monkeying with a tractor when you want to ski.


----------



## Ripitz

x10003q said:


> Funny.
> If I were moving to the north country to enjoy powder days the moment they happen, I would buy a pick-up, install the plow when it was going to snow, and back my truck into the garage. When I wanted to leave in the morning, I would open the garage door and just push my way down the 500 foot hill driveway and head to the mountain.
> 
> Good luck monkeying with a tractor when you want to ski.


Haha, that’s what I’m sayin’, blast right through that shit and keep going. Plow all the way to the lifts if you have to. Then when you get home after it snowed all day you don’t have to park at the bottom and walk up to get your tractor.


----------



## freeheeln

I have a Cub Cadet XT3 25HP 42 inch 3 stage snowblower attachment (belt drive) with tire chains, wheel weights and locking differential. I have added aftermarket ARMORskid shoes huge improvement. Cab by Carharrt, Kinco and Sorel



although there is an optional soft cab available. I swap out the 42 inch fabricated mower deck myself for year round use.


----------



## Sbob

I do 750’ gravel driveway with an ATV , chains on the rear tires. I go out every 6” and have managed some 24-36” snowfalls . Planning pre season is key , fill in potholes, have a 10’ area either side to push back early season snow. It’s downright fun , plowing the straight sections at 20 mph . On occasion I’ve needed to top off a bank by using a “drifting “ technique, putting the plow at an angle one tire up on the bank and floor it . The Atv is at a 20° angle to the bank and balances on the bank.

My one neighbor has a small Kubota and it takes him 3x as long to clear the same area. I wouldn’t mind having one for the backhoe and grading abilities though.

My other neighbor is a cheap bastard and doesn’t want to spend money at all. He’s got tons but won’t part with it no matter what. He gets stuck all the time and it’s mind boggling watching him shovel his car out. I’ve jokingly told him he’s going to die of a heart attack in the back of an ambulance “Stuck “ in his driveway. Another reason to keep your driveway open, you never know, fire , medical reasons?


----------



## Cork

Harvey said:


> Have you ever driven an NTN binding?
> 
> When you build something like this, it makes sense to think about it. If a tractor is going to be the best solution longterm, it's probably smart to listen to those with experience, those who know.
> 
> @Cork I'm starting to think we need to lengthen the building, get rid of the shed roof all together, add a side garage door and park all 4 vehicles inside. To me that side garage door is very appealing. Even with the removal of the shed roof, it's probably a net increase in price.
> 
> 
> 
> More very helpful info. Thanks for your help with everything man.


I agree, go bigger with the structure. You could always put another shed roof on later, but having everything inside is key.


x10003q said:


> Funny.
> If I were moving to the north country to enjoy powder days the moment they happen, I would buy a pick-up, install the plow when it was going to snow, and back my truck into the garage. When I wanted to leave in the morning, I would open the garage door and just push my way down the 500 foot hill driveway and head to the mountain.
> 
> Good luck monkeying with a tractor when you want to ski.


X you're showing off your flatlander skills


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> Have you ever driven an NTN binding?
> 
> When you build something like this, it makes sense to think about it. If a tractor is going to be the best solution longterm, it's probably smart to listen to those with experience, those who know. I'm sure I can learn to 'drive' whatever I end up with.
> 
> @Cork I'm starting to think we need to lengthen the building, get rid of the shed roof all together, add a side garage door and park all 4 vehicles inside. To me that side garage door is very appealing. Even with the removal of the shed roof, it's probably a net increase in price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More very helpful info. Thanks for your help with everything man.



This stuff if fun to figure out. That said a budget number would be helpful. A 20 by 50 metal garage seems in your future.


----------



## timbly

I'd consider getting to know the nearest/best tractor dealer/service to where you're going to live to figure out what brand to get. Unless you've got a truck and a trailer to haul your tractor. 
Regarding tractor snow plowing, my 85-year-old dad maintains his farm with a(n?) LS MT4 with a bucket--it's totally overkill for snow plowing, it's mostly for dragging logs and digging with a backhoe. Tips the bucket forward/down for pushing snow, tips it up to move the snowbanks. Clears a half circle driveway, maybe 300 linear feet, plus an adjacent barnyard in an hour or so, depending on snow amounts. Then my nephew borrows it to clear his 800 foot driveway next door. That takes 30 minutes or so--it's a fairly straight shot down a gentle slope.
Depending on how big you go, you may also want to budget for some sorta diesel fuel storage tank and know what additives to get to keep it liquid in the winter...


----------



## Harvey

I spoke to my builder this am, who's also, coincidentally, my road builder (new, less steep driveway) and my plow guy.

His recommendation in order of preference:

Have him continue to plow
Tractor
Pickup with plow (a distant dead last for him).

For those thinking, of course he wants to keep plowing, yeah maybe. But he pretty much hates plowing, and my driveway is his least favorite.

He said he might put the tractor first depending on the price of the tractor. Maybe be had a bigger tractor in mind. I was thinking I could get something decent for $25k. He thinks it will be a lot more.

Net net, I don't need to pick a tractor now, just have to decide how big to make the garage. I think I'm going to extend the length 6 or maybe 8 feet so the UTV and maybe the tractor can fit inside, instead of outside. Removing the shed roof, its almost a wash for cost.

Pulling out of the garage and plowing down to the road sounds simple enough, but you probably want to clear out your wife's garage bay and clear out the turn around too. Maybe driving to Gore with a plow on is no big deal, but what if you are going somewhere else? Glens Falls, Killington, or Jay Peak? Pretty sure you are going to drive back up the hill and drop the plow.

Downsides to the truck plow, he mentioned:

Plowing beats on your truck
Driving a truck with a plow on it sucks
If you need a new truck, you're old plow might not work, so you might have to replace
Sometimes the only way he can plow my driveway is to sand it. Am I buying a sander too?

The tractor can have chains that stay on all winter?

We have a Kubota dealer here in town. I'll stop in and look at prices.


----------



## gorgonzola

If I recall @Campgottagopee has a sweet Kubota, I'm sure he will have some words of wisdom when he gets out of the woods


----------



## jasonwx

I think this is a pretty easy decision..
how much do you pay per season? Lets say 3k
How many years do you think you will be plowing? Do you want to be plowing 6" of wet slop in freezing mist , at 75yrs old?
a tractor with a plow will cost 30k and ya know it's gonna brake and need to be maintained.. IMO just pay him


----------



## Ripitz

A tractor will suit you well since it comes in handy the rest of the year. I’m sure you’ll find uses for it with 60 acres and trails. You’ll also use it to fix all the winter plow damage to your driveway. John Deere sizing is 1-2-3-4 and Kabota is BX-B-L-M. The smaller models are like toys. The larger ones are for farms. The sweet spot IMO is the highest horsepower 2 and B like what @Cork has. They are compact enough to move around but they have lots of power. There’s a difference in overall HP and HP at the PTO. So, if you’re looking at a snowblower, especially a front mounted one using the underbelly PTO you have to match the power. I think JD is cool but prefer the Kabota controls. We also have a JD 2025 with a backhoe and the dang thing shuts off when you get off it unless you shift it into neutral. It’s a small thing but very annoying after a while. Both have incredible financing and hold their values. Get all of the attachments you can in the beginning. As @Tjf1967 mentioned it’s more expensive to add them later. I use a rear mounted spreader instead of a weight box for traction. I fill it with tube sand that I keep inside so they stay dry and don’t freeze then kick it out when I’m done plowing. I’d keep the shed roof off the back of the garage for implements. Bucket with loader arms, power angled plow, snowblower, spreader, forks, york rake and definitely get a grapple those things are awesome. I think the backhoe is like a $6,000 dollar option which sounds expensive but they come in handy and are very fun to use. The cabs are great in the winter but are a PIA the rest of the year. Getting in and out, not fun, reduced visibility and you’ll have clearance issues working in the woods.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I spoke to my builder this am, who's also, coincidentally, my road builder (new, less steep driveway) and my plow guy.
> His recommendation in order of preference:
> Have him continue to plow
> Tractor
> Pickup with plow (a distant dead last for him).
> For those thinking, of course he wants to keep plowing, yeah maybe. But he pretty much hates plowing, and my driveway is his least favorite.


Yer new road should be easier to plow than the old one.

What’s yer plow guy currently use?

An advantage for tractors is also having a portable PTO thingy🍺 vs a pickup truck.

Build a nice big garage.
If ya dig into the side of a hill ya can simply store stuff above it.
And it will be warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer.


----------



## x10003q

jasonwx said:


> I think this is a pretty easy decision..
> how much do you pay per season? Lets say 3k
> How many years do you think you will be plowing? Do you want to be plowing 6" of wet slop in freezing mist , at 75yrs old?
> a tractor with a plow will cost 30k and ya know it's gonna brake and need to be maintained.. IMO just pay him


This times 10. As you enter retirement age, you might want to pay a pro rather than try to figure it out.


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> I think this is a pretty easy decision..
> how much do you pay per season? Lets say 3k
> How many years do you think you will be plowing? Do you want to be plowing 6" of wet slop in freezing mist , at 75yrs old?
> a tractor with a plow will cost 30k and ya know it's gonna brake and need to be maintained.. IMO just pay him



I might. I've been paying about 1500-2000 depending on the season.

There's an advantage to getting plowed when you need it, vs when your plow guy gets to it.

Also the tractor would likely useful in other ways.

Personally yes I do want to be plowing in the freezing mist at age 75. 

X I thought you liked the truck. It's my least favorite of the three choices. First year I will probably see what I can do with the UTV, call my guy in a pinch and make a decision the following summer. It will be interesting to be there and see WHEN I actually get plowed.


----------



## jasonwx

If yiu pay him 3 k he’ll be there early


----------



## gorgonzola

#_. Buy a sled and pocket $15-20K, you can get wherever you want until the plow guy gets there


----------



## x10003q

My first choice would be to pay the plow guy. With a decent 4wd pick-up and tires and a downhill driveway, you will probably never get stuck if the plow guy does not make it to your driveway in your time frame.

The plow is a small investment (vs tractor and all the other stuff you need with a tractor) if you want to try it yourself. Just doing your 500ft driveway will not wear out a truck.


----------



## Cork

Reading these comments makes me giggle😂


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> An advantage for tractors is also having a portable PTO thingy🍺 vs a pickup truck.


Ya can get a small PTO generator and keep the juice on at yer place for whenever the shaky Adirondacks electricity goes out.
Shit, ya might even pay for it if ya drug it around town to charge up the electric cars in a pinch.


----------



## Harvey

tirolski said:


> Ya can get a small PTO generator and keep the juice on at yer place for whenever the shaky Adirondacks electricity goes out.
> Shit, ya might even pay for it if ya drug it around town to charge up the electric cars in a pinch.


I didn't watch this, does it tell you how many amps it can put out? How big is the tank? And how long will it run on a tank?

Our plan is to have a propane genny. Seems like less wear an tear per hour.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Harvey said:


> I didn't watch this, does it tell you how many amps it can put out? How big is the tank? And how long will it run on a tank?
> 
> Our plan is to have a propane genny. Seems like less wear an tear per hour.



I didn't watch the video either but seems like a poor genny option for a household from a logistics point of view. What if you want to snowblow while the power is out (a highly probable scenario)? It would be a good option for a jobsite or out on the farm but not for a house. I visited a beautiful country home recently, owned by an affluent telemarker, he has a propane genny well away from the house to keep the noise down, also an app on his phone that tells him how much propane is in the tank and how long the generator will run on that. That's the way to go.


----------



## freeheeln

Cork said:


> I agree, go bigger with the structure. You could always put another shed roof on later, but having everything inside is key.


Our builder told us its cheaper to make a bigger garage than add a shed later. you can never have too much garage space.


----------



## Harvey

I think our guy agrees with your guy.

It does seem like adding more trusses, in a line with the others, is the cheapest way to add space.

And all of a sudden all your expensive shit is stored inside.

My most recent counter proposal was 28x34.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I didn't watch this, does it tell you how many amps it can put out? How big is the tank? And how long will it run on a tank?
> 
> Our plan is to have a propane genny. Seems like less wear an tear per hour.


Harv, There’s a lot of info in the above video and the subsequent comments listed init.
Seems like it’d work for ya and be reliable if ya went with the compact diesel tractor route.
Diesels engines are workhorses.


The tractor in this video appears to be similar to @Cork ’s Kubota.




_"This video shows how to safely interconnect a power take off powered generator to a diesel tractor to provide backup power during a grid outage. Generator in use is a Dayton *15 kw generator* and operates this entire household via a *50 amp* interconnect._”

The tank on this tractor is ~7gallons. He says he also keeps a couple 60 gallon tanks for backup and could go for a couple weeks without the grid using intermittent shut offs in an emergency.


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> I think our guy agrees with your guy.
> 
> It does seem like adding more trusses, in a line with the others, is the cheapest way to add space.
> 
> And all of a sudden all your expensive shit is stored inside.
> 
> My most recent counter proposal was 28x34.



It's not my money... It looks nice. I don't think it's big enough. Have you looked at metal buildings? You can get the kit for a nice 20x50 for 15k. Another 15k to put it up. Big garage for 30k


----------



## Harvey

I probably should have called this the garage thread.

People spend their money in crazy ways huh.

I don't want a pickup and I do want a garage that is made out of the same materials as my house.

You're right I'd probably be better off with a metal garage and the rest in the SP 500.


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> I probably should have called this the garage thread.
> 
> People spend their money in crazy ways huh.
> 
> I don't want a pickup and I do want a garage that is made out of the same materials as my house.
> 
> You're right I'd probably be better off with a metal garage and the rest in the SP 500.


Definitely don’t listen to me then, We have 5 garage bays and none of our cars have ever been in them. But if you want to see what it’s like to plow with a tractor you’re more than welcome to come over to my place next time it snows. The key is always in it. That’ll free me up to help you with those pesky first chair front page stories.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> I don't want a pickup


Not even a Toyota? They make plows in all sizes you know. A Jeep maybe?


----------



## gorgonzola

Sick Bird Rider said:


> an affluent tele marker





>


----------



## freeheeln

Harvey said:


> I don't want a pickup


Thats just unAdirondackian. Whats next no Carharrt?


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> I probably should have called this the garage thread.
> 
> People spend their money in crazy ways huh.
> 
> I don't want a pickup and I do want a garage that is made out of the same materials as my house.
> 
> You're right I'd probably be better off with a metal garage and the rest in the SP 500.


I was thinking bigger garage and bigger tractor. Duck the s&p. You will be in the distribution phase of life. To get the ideal tractor you are thinking about I'm thinking 50k with all the goodies. the 10x5 spot just won't cut it. I to would like a tractor but don't have the property to justify it. I do however want a pickup,I just need one with great he mileage.
Your going to use it so get what you want... This of course if money is plentiful.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> I don't want a pickup


The Tacoma detailed in yer garage plans is a pickup truck, just saying. 🤔


----------



## Tjf1967

Ripitz said:


> Definitely don’t listen to me then, We have 5 garage bays and none of our cars have ever been in them. But if you want to see what it’s like to plow with a tractor you’re more than welcome to come over to my place next time it snows. The key is always in it. That’ll free me up to help you with those pesky first chair front page stories.


I will second the grapple on the loader. Make picking up brush and logs so much easier. What are the things on the back of the tractor you use to grade gravel driveway. Those things are pretty good to. And the blower attached to the back where you blow in reverse not worth having. Just use the bucket at that point


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> We have 5 garage bays



If you didn't pay to build those yourself it's not really an even comparo.


----------



## Harvey

freeheeln said:


> Thats just unAdirondackian. Whats next no Carharrt?



My primary vehicle will be a pickup. 

I was trying to say: I don't want a plow on my truck, and I don't want an additional truck for plowing.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> I don't want a pickup





freeheeln said:


> Thats just unAdirondackian. Whats next no Carharrt?


Next he’s gonna say he doesn’t like beer


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> I was thinking bigger garage and bigger tractor. Duck the s&p. You will be in the distribution phase of life. To get the ideal tractor you are thinking about I'm thinking 50k with all the goodies. the 10x5 spot just won't cut it. I to would like a tractor but don't have the property to justify it. I do however want a pickup,I just need one with great he mileage.
> Your going to use it so get what you want... This of course if money is plentiful.



That size is for the Kubota LX series:



https://www.kubotausa.com/docs/default-source/spec-sheets/lx-specs.pdf



But I realize that doesn't include the front bucket. Let me figure out how much that adds to length.

Was kidding about SP500 just using it as a proxy for opportunity cost. I also want a pickup with great mileage. Like a 4 door Taco hybrid that was built for MPG not towing.


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> If you didn't pay to build those yourself it's not really an even comparo.


No, I didn’t pay to build them myself. They were built over a hundred years ago.


Harvey said:


> It does seem like adding more trusses, in a line with the others, is the cheapest way to add space.
> 
> And all of a sudden all your expensive shit is stored inside.
> 
> My most recent counter proposal was 28x34.


Looking at that sketch I can tell you right now that’s not enough space. You might be able to jam everything in there but you won’t be able to move around, let alone work on something. The implements should live outside under a roof over concrete so you can quick attach and detach. You don’t have enough space in that proposal to store much beyond one implement that’s already on the machines. You’re gonna fill your garage up with exhaust and probably smash into something when trying to hookup as well. Our tractor lives outside under a pavilion that we built out of telephone poles. We bring it in to the garage and turn the heat on before a storm so the hydraulics and engine are warm and ready to go. This frees up our garage space to work the rest of the time. My next storage solution I will timber frame myself from trees that I harvest from our own property with a mill that I bought myself. So, your right, there’s no comparison.


----------



## Harvey

I'm glad you are enjoying yourself. Love to see a pic of that 5 car garage.



Ripitz said:


> You’re gonna fill your garage up with exhaust and probably smash into something when trying to hookup as well.



That would take the fun out of it huh.

I'd rather stay with 28 wide. Are you saying I must have more width, or can I get by with more length.

I like the idea of warming up the garage to help the diesel start. Is 40 degrees enough or?


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> Love to see a pic of that 5 car garage.






Not taking a pic of the inside 😂

This is our redneck pavilion.


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> I'd rather stay with 28 wide. Are you saying I must have more width, or can I get by with more length.


I would have more everything but that’s me with your money. The sketch you posted would only be big enough for the Ranger and no tractor. The Ranger with a plow and a walk behind snowblower would probably be all you need to start. The tractor and it’s home could always come later if you think you need it.


Harvey said:


> I like the idea of warming up the garage to help the diesel start. Is 40 degrees enough or?


Yeah, just above freezing is fine. The heat doesn’t need to be on all the time, just when you need it. Or run a magnetic block heater with a timer to help with cold starts.


----------



## tirolski

It appears to be a five-car in two garages thingy.







Looks real nice.
Two stories too.👍
The redneck pavilion is sweet along with the side sheshed.


----------



## jasonwx

this is a fun thread...
anyway, here's another nickles worth. My close buddy used to landscape and plow. It took him 5 to 10 mins to hook up his plow.
Since ya gonna have a truck, why not save some coin and stop pussy footing around with a tractor. It's not like a snow storm is surprise. And it's a lot nicer to plow sitting in a heated truck. You hook up the plow the night before and plow in you PJ's..


----------



## Scrundy

Diesel starts to gel at 10• F 
Most diesel’s have a glow plug for help in starting. I’ve left mine out all winter and starts up unless it get cold enough to gel. Farmers put kerosene in with the diesel to stop from gelling. Don’t really need to heat a garage imho.


----------



## MC2

Ripitz said:


> View attachment 16394
> Not taking a pic of the inside 😂
> 
> This is our redneck pavilion.
> View attachment 16395


Ahhhh, more fodder for my “everyone on this forum except for me is fucking rich” theory. (Okay, maybe not RA).

I agree with Jason, just get a plow for the pickup. You don’t have to have it on all the time.

I saw this on YouTube the other day. The “barndominium”. Looks like a cool DIY western US setup:


----------



## Harvey

I haven't seen much snow work done with a tractor, but I have seen a lot of truck plowing on my driveway. I would think, it might be less exciting (a good thing IMO) on a tractor.

Certainly the current garage would work if I just get a plow for my truck. That's really the question right now, what garage do I build.

I went to the local Kabota dealer on my lunch break. I took a tape, I was trying to see how much length is added with the front bucket. Looks like ~3+ feet.

The B01 Series, maybe the B2601, with bucket on the floor is 11 feet long
The LX Series, maybe the LX2610 or LX3310 is 12 feet long

Even with the B series it does look very tight. And I have to keep the blower somewhere too.

If I build the 28x34 I think I can:

Get UTV with a blade in year one, and stay with Andy for plowing.

In year 2 and beyond:
Stay with what I did in year 1
Consider a small tractor with snoblower
Consider blade for the truck

Or go to 30' wide now.


----------



## freeheeln

Harvey said:


> Our driveway is probably 500 feet long and moderately steep.


Is the driveway going to be paved, gravel, au natural?
We had a top layer of bank run gravel, nice small flat chip like packed in real nice. That will make a big difference in snow removal choice.


----------



## Harvey

freeheeln said:


> Is the driveway going to be paved, gravel, au natural?
> We had a top layer of bank run gravel, nice small flat chip like packed in real nice. That will make a big difference in snow removal choice.



We only a put base layer down on the driveway, there is a plan to top it off.

Obvious, but you might not think of it. Thanks man!

Does your plow have adjustable feet?


----------



## Harvey

Two designs came back. Quick!

30x32 - 3 doors on the front (Rips wins!)
28x36 - 2 doors up front, one on the side

In that third bay of the 3-doors in front, the tractor and utv were stacked.

While there is slightly more sqft in the 28x36, it may still be cheaper than the other.


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> And it's a lot nicer to plow sitting in a heated truck.


Do you have stories to tell?


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> I haven't seen much snow work done with a tractor, but I have seen a lot of truck plowing on my driveway. I would think, it might be less exciting (a good thing IMO) on a tractor.
> 
> Certainly the current garage would work if I just get a plow for my truck. That's really the question right now, what garage do I build.
> 
> I went to the local Kabota dealer on my lunch break. I took a tape, I was trying to see how much length is added with the front bucket. Looks like ~3+ feet.
> 
> The B01 Series, maybe the B2601, with bucket on the floor is 11 feet long
> The LX Series, maybe the LX2610 or LX3310 is 12 feet long
> 
> Even with the B series it does look very tight. And I have to keep the blower somewhere too.
> 
> If I build the 28x34 I think I can:
> 
> Get UTV with a blade in year one, and stay with Andy for plowing.
> 
> In year 2 and beyond:
> Stay with what I did in year 1
> Consider a small tractor with snoblower
> Consider blade for the truck
> 
> Or go to 30' wide now.


I think you are on to something.


----------



## Ripitz

I gotta see this driveway.


----------



## Tjf1967

What if you got a blower with the UTV. That would take care of your 4 foot storm. Lol


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> I gotta see this driveway.


Is the new one in yet Harv or izit still just on paper?

What’s yer plans for the old one ya been using?

Warmup ski run to the road?


----------



## Harvey

tirolski said:


> What’s yer plans for the old one ya been using?


We filled it in with stumps from the dig.


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> What if you got a blower with the UTV. That would take care of your 4 foot storm. Lol


Interesting. Lol


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> I gotta see this driveway.


Um ok. Next time you are in the neighborhood call me. ☎️


----------



## Ripitz

Maybe just get some 2x4s and rally the Prius.


----------



## freeheeln

Harvey said:


> Does your plow have adjustable feet?


Yes ,I added ARMORskids heavy duty skid shoes. They work much better at keeping the blower up off the ground.


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> Maybe just get some 2x4s and rally the Prius.


We have a Prius and I've driven it in the snow. Whatever that transmission is, it's the opposite of whatever you'd need for plowing.

I'd bet a real plow did the first pass in that video.


----------



## Harvey

Almost fully set on the 28x36 as it turns out. Promised a decision by Monday. Will be ready for that. I'm ready now.

How much tractor you need is a matter of discussion for sure. The 36' building should let me choose between small (25hp) medium (30hp) and larger (40+hp). I don't need to choose now. Still curious to know who has a tractor, how many hp it is, and what is your experience with moving snow.

This thread has been a big help. Thanks to all.

And MC... you're a MMM guy just like me. The only difference is I'm 25 years older. Enjoy it all.


----------



## Brownski

I like the garage


----------



## tirolski

The neighbor retired from Caz Equipment, the John Deer Dealer in Cazenovia.
He plows-snowblows with his green tractor.
Driveway’s a tad hilly..
I’ll ask him what he thinks.
We usually get more snow around here than around Gore.


----------



## Ripitz

MC2 said:


> Ahhhh, more fodder for my “everyone on this forum except for me is fucking rich” theory. (Okay, maybe not RA).


Funny, these are my thoughts as well whenever you post something in the Market Philosophy thread. All I can say is, things aren’t always as they seem and you obviously don’t know me. Not sure how much money RA has but he’s proof that you don’t need it to be rich.


MC2 said:


> I agree with Jason, just get a plow for the pickup.


Agreed


----------



## Campgottagopee

I have a Simplicity Legacy XL 4wd tractor with a FEL, 49" dual stage blower, cab, and mower deck. It's powered by a 27hp vtwin Kawasaki, they make a diesel as well. Every imaginable attachment is available for them, all manufactured is Wisconsin. I bought it new in 2000, still going strong. It's a great machine for the homeowner, but not big enough for logging or anything like that. It would do it but it would beat the machine up, it's just not big enough. I also have a Polaris 570 Ranger with a plow, you can't rely on just one form of snow removal because nothing breaks at the right time. The blower on my tractor is amazing, it will move 4' of snow with no issues. That said, I mainly use my FEL to plow my snow. Being able to move the banks bank is key.
With the property you have, if you'll be cutting your own firewood etc, I'd recommend something bigger than what Simplicity offers and I'd definitely go with Kabota. You'll be over $25k real easy for something of that size. 
Up there you will most definitely need a tractor and side by side as they are necessary tools anywhere you get a decent amount of snow.


----------



## MC2

Ripitz said:


> . All I can say is, things aren’t always as they seem and you obviously don’t know me.


Okay, man. Nice 5 car garage (and additional storage shed), though.


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> And MC... you're a MMM guy just like me. The only difference is I'm 25 years older. Enjoy it all.


Good to see you finally retiring!


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> I have a Simplicity Legacy XL 4wd tractor with a FEL, 49" dual stage blower, cab, and mower deck. It's powered by a 27hp vtwin Kawasaki, they make a diesel as well. Every imaginable attachment is available for them, all manufactured is Wisconsin. I bought it new in 2000, still going strong. It's a great machine for the homeowner, but not big enough for logging or anything like that. It would do it but it would beat the machine up, it's just not big enough. I also have a Polaris 570 Ranger with a plow, you can't rely on just one form of snow removal because nothing breaks at the right time. The blower on my tractor is amazing, it will move 4' of snow with no issues. That said, I mainly use my FEL to plow my snow. Being able to move the banks bank is key.
> With the property you have, if you'll be cutting your own firewood etc, I'd recommend something bigger than what Simplicity offers and I'd definitely go with Kabota. You'll be over $25k real easy for something of that size.
> Up there you will most definitely need a tractor and side by side as they are necessary tools anywhere you get a decent amount of snow.


So you say 30hp plenty for 120 inches of snow/year and a driveway with some pitch?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> So you say 30hp plenty for 120 inches of snow/year and a driveway with some pitch?


100% yes! 
Tractors are all about torque and HP combo. You will be in great shape with a 30hp tractor. Has to be 4wd tho. 
Here's mine ready to roll for the winter.


----------



## Harvey

4wd definite.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I'll add one more thing.
Build your garage 50x50, you'll wish you did in about 6 months. Not even joking.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> Funny.
> If I were moving to the north country to enjoy powder days the moment they happen, I would buy a pick-up, install the plow when it was going to snow, and back my truck into the garage. When I wanted to leave in the morning, I would open the garage door and just push my way down the 500 foot hill driveway and head to the mountain.
> 
> Good luck monkeying with a tractor when you want to ski.


That's not how it works. You blast thru the pow on your truck, sled, SxS, and go skiing/ riding sled. When you get home is when you clean up 🏁


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Funny, these are my thoughts as well whenever you post something in the Market Philosophy thread. All I can say is, things aren’t always as they seem and you obviously don’t know me. Not sure how much money RA has but he’s proof that you don’t need it to be rich.
> 
> Agreed


All of this is true


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> I'll add one more thing.
> Build your garage 50x50, you'll wish you did in about 6 months. Not even joking.


Just say no. I entered a program. There's room for you too. 

Any bigger and the house is cancelled.


----------



## Ripitz

Campgottagopee said:


> I'll add one more thing.
> Build your garage 50x50, you'll wish you did in about 6 months. Not even joking.





Harvey said:


> Just say no. I entered a program. There's room for you too.
> 
> Any bigger and the house is cancelled.


I’ve got the mill on wheels. Bring it up and Lorax the shit out of the place do some selective tree harvesting. We’ll timber frame up a toy barn and you’ll have a sweet view of the mountain. Easy peasy.


----------



## MC2

Ripitz said:


> I’ve got the mill on wheels. Bring it up and Lorax the shit out of the place do some selective tree harvesting. We’ll timber frame up a toy barn and you’ll have a sweet view of the mountain. Easy peasy.


Wasn’t the Lorax the one who wanted to save the trees?


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> I have a Simplicity Legacy XL 4wd tractor with a FEL, 49" dual stage blower, cab, and mower deck. It's powered by a 27hp vtwin Kawasaki, they make a diesel as well. Every imaginable attachment is available for them, all manufactured is Wisconsin. I bought it new in 2000, still going strong. It's a great machine for the homeowner, but not big enough for logging or anything like that. It would do it but it would beat the machine up, it's just not big enough. I also have a Polaris 570 Ranger with a plow, you can't rely on just one form of snow removal because nothing breaks at the right time. The blower on my tractor is amazing, it will move 4' of snow with no issues. That said, I mainly use my FEL to plow my snow. Being able to move the banks bank is key.
> With the property you have, if you'll be cutting your own firewood etc, I'd recommend something bigger than what Simplicity offers and I'd definitely go with Kabota. You'll be over $25k real easy for something of that size.
> Up there you will most definitely need a tractor and side by side as they are necessary tools anywhere you get a decent amount of snow.


Can you put a blower on the UTV?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Can you put a blower on the UTV?


Not the one I have. Bobcat or Kubota would be the way to go for that as they make a shaft drive blower for their machine.


----------



## jasonwx

this is my 4 installment of why a truck and a plow...
pick one of the trucks in the video and you will never miss a power day, come back and clean up..

and a plow attachment is about 3k










						Meyer 24000/31198 - Snow Plows Direct
					

Free Shipping on Meyer 24000/31198 at Snow Plows Direct. Call or click to talk with the snow plow experts!




					www.snowplowsdirect.com
				





so instead of spending80k on a truck and tractor..
you can knock it out for about 45-48k... happy wife happy life


----------



## Cork

jasonwx said:


> this is my 4 installment of why a truck and a plow...
> pick one of the trucks in the video and you will never miss a power day, come back and clean up..
> 
> and a plow attachment is about 3k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meyer 24000/31198 - Snow Plows Direct
> 
> 
> Free Shipping on Meyer 24000/31198 at Snow Plows Direct. Call or click to talk with the snow plow experts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snowplowsdirect.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so instead of spending80k on a truck and tractor..
> you can knock it out for about 45-48k... happy wife happy life


LOL those trucks can't plow shit!! Harv would need a heavy duty (3/4 ton minimum) but better off with a one ton to handle the snow and the pitch of the driveway. And then when the banks are huge, he will have to call someone with a payloader or his neighbor with a TRACTOR and front end loader to move the banks.
And when Harv is driving that heavy duty pickup with stiff ass ride he will be saying to himself, boy I shouldn't have listened to the clowns who have no clue.  😂


----------



## Harvey

Cork said:


> when Harv is driving that heavy duty pickup with stiff ass ride he will be saying to himself, boy


This is what I am thinking too.

I was just staking it out, going to need more tree work.


----------



## Brownski

My question is that if you’ve created such a big plowing job with your new driveway that you can’t do it with a Tacoma, then how big a tractor are you gonna need? Also, what else are you expecting your pickup to do? I can tell you from experience that a four door compact with a 5 foot bed is not much of a truck for “truck” stuff. My Honda Pilot is more useful for moving stuff around than my 4 door GMC Canyon was. You might need a 3/4 ton for your non-plowing truck needs anyway. This is all future-decision stuff I realize. I still like your garage design.


----------



## jasonwx

Cork said:


> LOL those trucks can't plow shit!! Harv would need a heavy duty (3/4 ton minimum) but better off with a one ton to handle the snow and the pitch of the driveway. And then when the banks are huge, he will have to call someone with a payloader or his neighbor with a TRACTOR and front end loader to move the banks.
> And when Harv is driving that heavy duty pickup with stiff ass ride he will be saying to himself, boy I shouldn't have listened to the clowns who have no clue.  😂


haha,  
we are talking about a region that gets 100" of snow on a fantastic season...And it's not all at once...
can't tell you how many driveways and small shopping centers with a F150 we used to do...


----------



## BRLKED

Drive way



Jumping in on the conversation after seeing Harvey this morning. Driveway slightly shorter than Harv's but pitch both ways. I do most often with 30 in snow blower 30/ 40 minutes to get out in most conditions,wet then the tractor comes into play, also for highway banks.


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> haha,
> we are talking about a region that gets 100" of snow on a fantastic season...And it's not all at once...
> can't tell you how many driveways and small shopping centers with a F150 we used to do...


Yup.
He ain’t gonna be plowing a Walmart parking lot either.
North Creek doesn’t even get a whole lot of snow.
It just doesn’t melt fast. 
What about ice? 








New York State Annual Snowfall Data


The climate of New York is marked by abundant snowfall.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Cork

tirolski said:


> Yup.
> He ain’t gonna be plowing a Walmart parking lot either.
> North Creek doesn’t even get a whole lot of snow.
> It just doesn’t melt fast.
> What about ice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York State Annual Snowfall Data
> 
> 
> The climate of New York is marked by abundant snowfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


LOL! The plow companies only make cheesy light duty plows for light duty trucks, and the abuse put on the truck from plowing is tremendous. Stick to your lane flatlanders, Beep beep  😂  😂


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> haha,
> we are talking about a region that gets 100" of snow on a fantastic season...And it's not all at once...
> can't tell you how many driveways and small shopping centers with a F150 we used to do...


Also makes me think about all the small business that keep ancient jeeps, scouts or broncos around just for plowing and seem to get by alright.


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> LOL! The plow companies only make cheesy light duty plows for light duty trucks, and the abuse put on the truck from plowing is tremendous. Stick to your lane flatlanders, Beep beep  😂  😂


CNY ain’t flat and we get more snow, so there’s that.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cork said:


> LOL those trucks can't plow shit!! Harv would need a heavy duty (3/4 ton minimum) but better off with a one ton to handle the snow and the pitch of the driveway. And then when the banks are huge, he will have to call someone with a payloader or his neighbor with a TRACTOR and front end loader to move the banks.
> And when Harv is driving that heavy duty pickup with stiff ass ride he will be saying to himself, boy I shouldn't have listened to the clowns who have no clue.  😂


This is all true


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> My question is that if you’ve created such a big plowing job with your new driveway that you can’t do it with a Tacoma, then how big a tractor are you gonna need? Also, what else are you expecting your pickup to do? I can tell you from experience that a four door compact with a 5 foot bed is not much of a truck for “truck” stuff. My Honda Pilot is more useful for moving stuff around than my 4 door GMC Canyon was. You might need a 3/4 ton for your non-plowing truck needs anyway. This is all future-decision stuff I realize. I still like your garage design.



The new driveway is less of a plowing job than the old, but still pretty big. The truck I want to drive is for trips to the dump, driving my mtb or canoe to places, or driving to Killington, Smuggs or Jay. Also want something that Zelda would drive, so we can switch when we need to.


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> haha,
> we are talking about a region that gets 100" of snow on a fantastic season...



A fantastic season at my house is 145+

We are 400 feet above the Gore base, and farther to the west.









Gore Mountain Annual Snowfall


A definitive summary since 2008.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Tjf1967

The big kabota utv with a snowblower and a winch so get you most of what you need.. No tractor for a while. I can't spend your money. That set up is 30k but it is heaven duty.


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> That set up is 30k but it is heaven duty.



Sig worthy!


----------



## Ripitz

I can’t deal with this struggle anymore. Maybe just put up a bunch of preserves and take the “Secret Ski” run to town if you need.


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> That set up is 30k but it is heaven duty.


30 grand and ya can buy yer way into heaven?
WTF.
And ya still gotta plow that dang snow...


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Also makes me think about all the small business that keep ancient jeeps, scouts or broncos around just for plowing and seem to get by alright.


Secondary mode of snow removal


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Sig worthy!


Those things are killer.
That would do it for sure


----------



## Sbob

Snow blowers and stones don’t mix. I've changed a dozen shear pins over the years. Unless you’re driving on pea sized gravel or only use the Blower after you have a compacted base, you’ll be busy with that task.


----------



## Ripitz

Campgottagopee said:


> Those things are killer.


For small dogs.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> For small dogs.


Toddlers too


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> That's not how it works. You blast thru the pow on your truck, sled, SxS, and go skiing/ riding sled. When you get home is when you clean up 🏁


I would not leave my wife home with an unplowed driveway.


----------



## x10003q

Cork said:


> LOL those trucks can't plow shit!! Harv would need a heavy duty (3/4 ton minimum) but better off with a one ton to handle the snow and the pitch of the driveway. And then when the banks are huge, he will have to call someone with a payloader or his neighbor with a TRACTOR and front end loader to move the banks.
> And when Harv is driving that heavy duty pickup with stiff ass ride he will be saying to himself, boy I shouldn't have listened to the clowns who have no clue.  😂


He is not starting a plowing busness, he is plowing 500 feet.


----------



## Harvey

x10003q said:


> Funny.
> If I were moving to the north country to enjoy powder days the moment they happen, I would buy a pick-up, install the plow when it was going to snow, and back my truck into the garage. When I wanted to leave in the morning, I would open the garage door and just push my way down the 500 foot hill driveway and head to the mountain.
> 
> Good luck monkeying with a tractor when you want to ski.


You would drive to whatever mountain with the plow on, or remove it?

I think the idea is not to monkey, just leave it set up all the time.


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> You would drive to whatever mountain with the plow on, or remove it?


In your situation, if I wanted to plow my own driveway (I wouldn't), I would have no problem driving to Gore with a plow on the front. For longer excursions I would probably remove the plow.

If I was in your shoes, I would continue to hire a pro to plow my driveway and have a capable truck to get me to the mountain whether the driveway is plowed or not. I would also design the bottom of my driveway with a separate, flat parking area so I would have the option of leaving the truck at the bottom without getting in the way of the plow guy. Having a pro also allows my wife to get out if she needs to get somewhere while I am skiing.

I would not waste our money, my time and 'space in our garage' on a tractor, not to mention all the equipment that you might need to make owning a tractor worthwhile. You will also need lug fuel and need space to store fuel. I would not want to spend my retirement years dealing with all this for the first time in my life.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> I would not leave my wife home with an unplowed driveway.


Really?
My wife drives a fullsize 4x4 pu, she can get out whenever she wants. Normally she just stays home.


----------



## Tjf1967

x10003q said:


> In your situation, if I wanted to plow my own driveway (I wouldn't), I would have no problem driving to Gore with a plow on the front. For longer excursions I would probably remove the plow.
> 
> If I was in your shoes, I would continue to hire a pro to plow my driveway and have a capable truck to get me to the mountain whether the driveway is plowed or not. I would also design the bottom of my driveway with a separate, flat parking area so I would have the option of leaving the truck at the bottom without getting in the way of the plow guy. Having a pro also allows my wife to get out if she needs to get somewhere while I am skiing.
> 
> I would not waste our money, my time and 'space in our garage' on a tractor, not to mention all the equipment that you might need to make owning a tractor worthwhile. You will also need lug fuel and need space to store fuel. I would not want to spend my retirement years dealing with all this for the first time in my life.


But everyone wants a tractor.... And some people will use them. While your out taking pictures of birds I would enjoy pulling trees out of the woods to split firewood for the winter. Maybe did up a few areas. If I had the UTV with the snow blower or a 40 horse tractor with blower I would have a blast. 
Ideally the ground would be frozen when you plow.


----------



## Harvey

x10003q said:


> design the bottom of my driveway with a separate, flat parking area so I would have the option of leaving the truck at the bottom without getting in the way of the plow guy.



This exists, it's the bottom of the old driveway:





Quite likely this will get used by both of us on certain days regardless of what the final snow removal solution is. I'm hoping that Zelda's work will be flexible enough to WFH on days when driving in the weather is an issue.

I'm set on the 28x36. I flagged it after skiing yesterday. If that one spot doesn't end up with a tractor in it, I'm sure I'll find SOME use for the space. 

The attic/loft in the garage is going to be key since we downsized the house.


----------



## Sbob

Create a small parking space out by the main rd so you can get out to ski . Keep paying your plow guy but buy a small tractor for rd maintenance and dig out if he doesn’t show up.


----------



## BRLKED

x10003q said:


> I would not leave my wife home with an unplowed driveway.


Most women in the dacks I know know how to plow.


----------



## BRLKED

Fact is if you live up here and want to move on your own schedule you plow. Most plow guys are plowing seasonal residents they know when then driveway has to be done, I you live here and want priority you PAY! And most of the ones I know are plowing upwards of 60 and even more driveways a storm.


----------



## x10003q

BRLKED said:


> Most women in the dacks I know know how to plow.


That may be true, but we are talking about somebody moving to the mountains from the flatlands who has never needed to operate a plow.


----------



## x10003q

BRLKED said:


> Fact is if you live up here and want to move on your own schedule you plow. Most plow guys are plowing seasonal residents they know when then driveway has to be done, I you live here and want priority you PAY! And most of the ones I know are plowing upwards of 60 and even more driveways a storm.


Tractors and the their implements and fuel and repairs and the space they take up are not free. Your time is not free, either. You pay one way or another.


----------



## Brownski

I predict that Harv will keep his current plow guy and end up using a side by side with a blower attachment to get himself out on storm days. If it was me I would seek out a used 4x4 1/2 ton reg cab with a 6 ft bed and put a small plow on it.


----------



## BRLKED

x10003q said:


> Tractors and the their implements and fuel and repairs and the space they take up are not free. Your time is not free, either. You pay one way or another.


Its the convenience of being able to move when you want to move. I must admit in my case I live on a once farm with a 50 acre wood lot so there was a need for a tractor.


----------



## Tjf1967

x10003q said:


> That may be true, but we are talking about somebody moving to the mountains from the flatlands who has never needed to operate a plow.


Wanna get your wife to clear the snow? Get a nice piece of equipment with a heated cab and a snowblower on it. It's fun thing to do in a blizzard.


----------



## Country Gun

Harvey said:


> I'm set on the 28x36. I flagged it after skiing yesterday. If that one spot doesn't end up with a tractor in it, I'm sure I'll find SOME use for the space.





Harvey said:


> This exists, it's the bottom of the old driveway:
> 
> View attachment 16492
> 
> Quite likely this will get used by both of us on certain days regardless of what the final snow removal solution is. I'm hoping that Zelda's work will be flexible enough to WFH on days when driving in the weather is an issue.
> 
> I'm set on the 28x36. I flagged it after skiing yesterday. If that one spot doesn't end up with a tractor in it, I'm sure I'll find SOME use for the space.
> 
> The attic/loft in the garage is going to be key since we downsized the house.


Build that Garage a little bigger , if you can. Need a spot for a boat , with all those lakes and ponds around.
Every homeowner ,living in a remote setting with land , needs a tractor. Firewood , farming plowing, brush hogging and maybe even a hay ride for some family at Thanksgiving.
Take it from me , you can never have even Garage space or Play toys!


----------



## Harvey

BRLKED said:


> Fact is if you live up here and want to move on your own schedule you plow. Most plow guys are plowing seasonal residents they know when then driveway has to be done, I you live here and want priority you PAY! And most of the ones I know are plowing upwards of 60 and even more driveways a storm.


This is true. Currently I "stay in touch" with my guy now. If I'm not coming, he can move me to the back of the list. I'm a good drive from his place, understandably my natural priority wouldn't be first. Sometimes I beat him there and park at the bottom. With a more gradual driveway, AWD and real tires, I should be getting up more often.

That first year, with the UTV and plow man, we'll see what happens. I feel like that extra parking spot at the bottom is my fail safe for pow days.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Country Gun said:


> Build that Garage a little bigger , if you can. Need a spot for a boat , with all those lakes and ponds around.
> Every homeowner ,living in a remote setting with land , needs a tractor. Firewood , farming plowing, brush hogging and maybe even a hay ride for some family at Thanksgiving.
> Take it from me , you can never have even Garage space or Play toys!


Yep 
I'm currently packing bearings in my skid.


----------



## Tjf1967

I just took everything out of the garage. Epoxied the floor, painted the walls and am in the process of putting it back together in an organized manner.


----------



## MC2

x10003q said:


> In your situation, if I wanted to plow my own driveway (I wouldn't), I would have no problem driving to Gore with a plow on the front. .


Bonus on this one is you can plow people (me) out of their Gore parking spaces on those days where it snows all day.


----------



## tirolski

MC2 said:


> Bonus on this one is you can plow people (me) out of their Gore parking spaces on those days where it snows all day.


Nah, Harv will most likely be in the trees having fun on those days, not that there’s anything wrong with that.


----------



## MC2

tirolski said:


> Nah, Harv will most likely be in the trees having fun on those days, not that there’s anything wrong with that.


I didn’t think I would have to add the words “after the lifts close” (I thought it was implied), but I guess I did.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Keep us posted as to what you decide to get, Harv. 
New tractors and SxS are wicked cool.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Tjf1967 said:


> I just took everything out of the garage. Epoxied the floor, painted the walls and am in the process of putting it back together in an organized manner.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16567



Is that an MG Midget? Good for you!


----------



## Harvey

Country Gun said:


> Build that Garage a little bigger


28x36' is as little bigger as I can go!



Campgottagopee said:


> Keep us posted as to what you decide to get, Harv.
> New tractors and SxS are wicked cool.



SxS will be first. The garage was built for the dimensions of a ranger 1000, but may well go with the 570. Also read good things about the Honda Pioneer. Who knows may even consider an electric. Driving range won't be much of an issue, I don't see myself taking it off our property. Opinions on brands and models welcome.

The tractor/plow... we can have a knock down drag out right here in this thread, in 3 years! 🚜


----------



## ADKmike

A little late to this thread, but you said a few times you wanted to hear from ppl with tractors...our situation is a bit different as we don’t have a 500ft driveway, more of a “normal” sized driveway, however, as you know from visiting last year it’s got some pitch at the top. Not sure if you recall seeing our machine but it’s a 2006 JD 2520. (26hp)

We had it since before the house existed so it wasn’t really purchased for snow removal (was just too good a deal to pass up at the time, and came with a 18’ steel deck trailer that we more than paid for the tractor with during our car flipping and parting days on said trailer, and it had a backhoe but we sold it), but the machine has lived in the ADKs since 2016 as mainly our dedicated plow and for occasional hardscaping/landscaping use throughout our project.

It does a fine job of moving snow efficiently and has never felt like it lacks power even to bust through the packed in buildup from the town plows at the bottom of the driveway. It pushes snow uphill fine in 4WD, but I’ll admit we still have the turf tires on the thing and are waiting for them to completely wear out or fail before we mount the brand new set of proper tires we’ve had sitting. With those it would probably be fine in 2WD even.

The thing is obviously total overkill for our place, a medium sized snowblower would do just fine. This is more fun. It’s most valuable use is really busting out the mouth of the driveway at the street in a big storm after the plows pass.

We’ve moved a lot of stone and rock with it. Works well for driveway repairs (it’s stone).

Probably not much helpful info for you but figured I’d chime in since we have one. Stop by this winter sometime and you can see it in action. I don’t think they make this model anymore but likely there’s a comparable one. I haven’t checked.

20-some incha’ at my parents place back in jersey before it started a new life up north:




Big storm in LP:



Typical surface results:



Good for more than snow:


----------



## Jon951

x10003q said:


> I would not leave my wife home with an unplowed driveway.


My wife likes to clear snow by hand which is a big help while I tool around on my tractor… have the best of both worlds ‘cause I can leave her home.. btw.. she wouldn’t even attempt operating the tractor.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> SxS will be first. The garage was built for the dimensions of a ranger 1000, but may well go with the 570. Also read good things about the Honda Pioneer. Who knows may even consider an electric. Driving range won't be much of an issue, I don't see myself taking it off our property. Opinions on brands and models welcome.


Can't go wrong with either Polaris or Honda. 3 things I wish I had done on my Ranger. #1 real glass front and rear windshields, I got the Plexiglas and they're all scratched to hell. #2 windshield wiper. #3 power steering. 
If it were me I'd go with whatever dealer makes you feel more comfortable as they are both excellent and proven machines. Maybe location as well? Who's closer for service, etc.

For god sakes do NOT go electric-----geezus! You're looking to make your life easier --- lol


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> The tractor/plow... we can have a knock down drag out right here in this thread, in 3 years! 🚜


Once you get a tractor you'll use it all the time


----------



## Harvey

x10003q said:


> I would not leave my wife home with an unplowed driveway.



Yes but, would she leave you? 

For the record, I wouldn't leave my wife stranded either.


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Can't go wrong with either Polaris or Honda. 3 things I wish I had done on my Ranger. #1 real glass front and rear windshields, I got the Plexiglas and they're all scratched to hell. #2 windshield wiper. #3 power steering.


Gold Camp thanks.


----------



## Scrundy

Campgottagopee said:


> Can't go wrong with either Polaris or Honda. 3 things I wish I had done on my Ranger. #1 real glass front and rear windshields, I got the Plexiglas and they're all scratched to hell. #2 windshield wiper. #3 power steering.
> If it were me I'd go with whatever dealer makes you feel more comfortable as they are both excellent and proven machines. Maybe location as well? Who's closer for service, etc.
> 
> For god sakes do NOT go electric-----geezus! You're looking to make your life easier --- lol


Agree on power steering glass windshield and windshield wiper’s, I would definitely add to it a electric lift for bed. Load the bed up with “whatever” it gets real heavy and hard to dump with brute strength. I’ll never buy another UTV without one. I got cheap and got plexiglass rear and works fine but hard to see out at times. A 500 is all you need my 1000 is nice when running the back roads because you can hit speeds of 65mph but I use mostly for work.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> Agree on power steering glass windshield and windshield wiper’s, I would definitely add to it a electric lift for bed. Load the bed up with “whatever” it gets real heavy and hard to dump with brute strength. I’ll never buy another UTV without one. I got cheap and got plexiglass rear and works fine but hard to see out at times. A 500 is all you need my 1000 is nice when running the back roads because you can hit speeds of 65mph but I use mostly for work.


Agree with the 1000
My 570 will go 52mph with my summer wheels and tires, and 48mph with my hunting setup.
Dump box would be key as well. Honestly, I don't use mine dump box much, I use my FEL on my tractor for that. I can see where it would be necessary if you use it a bunch.


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> The tractor/plow... we can have a knock down drag out right here in this thread, in for 3 years! 🚜


FIFY


----------



## Harvey

Dude why is this stressing you so much? It should be fun!



Ripitz said:


> I can’t deal with this struggle anymore.



I learned a crapload from this thread.


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> Yes but, would she leave you?
> 
> For the record, I wouldn't leave my wife stranded either.


My wife does not go near our snowblower and does not drive in fresh snow, so no, she would never leave me stranded home with a snow covered driveway.


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> Dude why is this stressing you so much? It should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a crapload from this thread.


Me too. For the money it's hard to beat the ranger. Although the kabota 1100 with the snow blower is the shizzellel.


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> kabota 1100



It does look sweet. And would save me a $hitton if that was all I needed. It has a front PTO right?


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> It does look sweet. And would save me a $hitton if that was all I needed. It has a front PTO right?


Yes. It's got an adaptor you use.

Ever wonder why you can find so many blowers that can hook on to the back of a tractor so you can blow in reverse?

I'm going to doing something similar as you in a few years. Just figuring out the spot I want to be in. I want more snow. My sister is in the middle of it now. Watching their mistakes is very helpful.


----------



## Scrundy

Harvey said:


> It does look sweet. And would save me a $hitton if that was all I needed. It has a front PTO right?


Yea I was in same boat when I was looking. But decided on a utv with a suspension because messing around in the woods…it’s just better. It’s all a trade off, the Kabota at least when I was shopping didn’t have independent suspension so I opted for a Can Am. But boy I really wanted that Kabota definitely more rugged but was worried about the weight and suspension fit in the woods.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Ever wonder why you can find so many blowers that can hook on to the back of a tractor so you can blow in reverse?


My tractor has a front PTO. One of the main reasons I got it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> Yea I was in same boat when I was looking. But decided on a utv with a suspension because messing around in the woods…it’s just better. It’s all a trade off, the Kabota at least when I was shopping didn’t have independent suspension so I opted for a Can Am. But boy I really wanted that Kabota definitely more rugged but was worried about the weight and suspension fit in the woods.


Same
Bobcat makes a good machine as well, they're all over the place up on the Tug. Must be a good dealer up there somewhere. Bobcat and Kubota really are workhorses, but, as you say, not very versatile when compared to other makes.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Harvey

More helpful info. So the Kabota 1100 maybe all you need for snow removal, but it's not the fun nimble ripper for the woods?



Campgottagopee said:


> My tractor has a front PTO. One of the main reasons I got it.



It looks like the front PTO on most Kubota tractors is a separate attachment? Camp, yours is part of the machine?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> More helpful info. So the Kubota 1100 maybe all you need for snow removal, but it's not the fun nimble ripper for the woods?


This is true



Harvey said:


> It looks like the front PTO on most Kabota tractors is a separate attachment? Camp, yours is part of the machine?


Yes, and it is on the Kubota as well. They attach using a front driveshaft on the front PTO.


----------



## Ripitz

Get the rear spreader too.


----------



## Tjf1967

Camp can you put a blower on the front of yours?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Camp can you put a blower on the front of yours?


Yes 
My old house had a paved driveway, that's why I bought the blower. This house is just stone, that's why I bought the fel. Changing shear pins when it's -10 out is totally a kick in the brix.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The blower was like 3500, as was the fel. Now, they're easily double that. Shits crazy out of control right now.


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> The blower was like 3500, as was the fel. Now, they're easily double that. Shits crazy out of control right now.


Realistically - what is the rough cost for harvey to get set-up to clear his driveway? That Bobcat above has a list of around $72K.


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> The blower was like 3500, as was the fel. Now, they're easily double that. Shits crazy out of control right now.


What is the "fel". Sheer pin changes do suck. Can you articulate the blade? The guy who plowed out parking lot up in LP used the diesel kabota with one of those blades that split in the middle. He had pretty good control and he didn't wipe out the curbs every winter. The thing was pretty slow but did a good job. Prior to him I had a guy with a pickup. Not nearly as maneuverable and did an ok job. It knocked curbs up but much faster. Prior to that I had a guy do it on a small tracker. Never had a problem with deep snow but it would take him all day. And he would rip curbs. 
Overall the UTV was the best of what was used. I kept trying to talk him into getting a blower for it. That would have cut his time p in half and do a great job, couldn't get him to spend the money. Lake placid itself has 3 tractors with brooms on them. They could do all the sidewalks in LP in a couple of hours. They would move Right along and take the snow off right down to the pavement. Much faster less damage and did a better job than the old. Saranac and tupper had those plows designed for walks and they just sucked... And cost more to.


----------



## Harvey

"Front End Loader."

My original plow guy, Roger (RIP) didn't like to use chains on his truck because he said it abused the suspension.









Ode to a Plow Guy


When it snowed, he plowed. When it snowed hard, he plowed twice.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> What is the "fel".


Front End Loader for a thousand, Alex.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> Realistically - what is the rough cost for harvey to get set-up to clear his driveway? That Bobcat above has a list of around $72K.


Ranger 570 w/plow, etc, $15k otd


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Can you articulate the blade?


No, not the one I have. They make them but I wasn't willing to pony up the extra $.


----------



## Harvey

Pretty sure my guy Roger had a blade like that. It's two halves that come together at a point in the middle? Operated by some kind of servo?

How does it help?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Pretty sure my guy Roger had a blade like that. It's two halves that come together at a point in the middle? Operated by some kind of servo?
> 
> How does it help?


V plow
You can control where the snow goes much better that with just a straight blade. The V plow was invented in Clayton NY. Anyone who's doing commercial plowing will have one.


----------



## Harvey

Actually when Roger passed, the guy who plows for me now, bought the V plow from Roger's widow, so it still plows our place today.


----------



## Harvey

This is where we are. Attic truss roof.

Shout out to all, on this. Thanks.


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> This is where we are. Attic truss roof.
> 
> Shout out to all, on this. Thanks.


That’s a very handsome design Harvey. I’m excited for you.


----------



## trackbiker

Harvey said:


> This is where we are. Attic truss roof.
> 
> Shout out to all, on this. Thanks.


Just a recommendation; Move the man door to one side and the overhead doors side by side. When you have two vehicles in there that leaves room on one side of the garage for storage shelves, a work bench, snowblower, miscellaneous garden equipment, etc.......


----------



## Brownski

I agree. Door on the side


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> This is where we are. Attic truss roof.
> 
> Shout out to all, on this. Thanks.


Looks sweet!


----------



## Harvey

Thanks Camp!

We thought about it every which way. It might not be perfect, but it's better than it was. We like the space between vehicles. You can go straight to the back (where the workbench is) without walking around a car. It's 28 feet wide so there is some room on the wall sides too.

If we do end up with a tractor, I think it will just barely be "big enough."

In any case, it is what it is now. It's in the hand of the engineer for drawings.

Currently there is no door on the back, but I'm told that could happen without much disruption. The other option is a second man door on the side you can't see, facing the house.


----------



## Tjf1967

Looks sturdy m what's going to be upstairs


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> This is where we are. Attic truss roof.
> 
> Shout out to all, on this. Thanks.


How am I gonna park my van in there without a 12’ garage door?


----------



## Campgottagopee

MC2 said:


> How am I gonna park my van in there without a 12’ garage door?


LoL


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> Looks sturdy m what's going to be upstairs


In winter it'll be bikes and boats I guess. In summer, not sure?


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> Thanks Camp!
> 
> We thought about it every which way. It might not be perfect, but it's better than it was. We like the space between vehicles. You can go straight to the back (where the workbench is) without walking around a car. It's 28 feet wide so there is some room on the wall sides too.
> 
> If we do end up with a tractor, I think it will just barely be "big enough."
> 
> In any case, it is what it is now. It's in the hand of the engineer for drawings.
> 
> Currently there is no door on the back, but I'm told that could happen without much disruption. The other option is a second man door on the side you can't see, facing the house.


What was your thought process with the door in between the garage doors? Would it be easier to walk into from the house with a side door?


----------



## Tjf1967

Tjf1967 said:


> What was your thought process with the door in between the garage doors? Would it be easier to walk into from the house with a side door?


Im jelly


----------



## Brownski

Tjf1967 said:


> Would it be easier to walk into from the house with a side door?


It may sound crazy but it would be safer too. Stepping in front of an open door without realizing an inexperienced teenage driver has already started backing out is actually an easy mistake to make


----------



## freeheeln

What width are the garage doors? Who knows down the road you may want a full size truck , they have wide mirrors.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> It's in the hand of the engineer for drawings.
> 
> Currently there is no door on the back, but I'm told that could happen without much disruption. The other option is a second man door on the side you can't see, facing the house.


Can ya put the back corner into the side of a hill?
Ya could then have a little ramp to get stuff upstairs easily.
The Geothermal thingy🍺 keeps some of the chill out too when it’s really cold.


----------



## Tjf1967

This is a great thread.Thought about how I'm going to do my set up when I do my set up. Im now thinking skid steer with tracks. It will be the work horse of the property and the attachments are endless. My buddy has one and I've used it multiple times. It's pretty handy


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> This is a great thread.Thought about how I'm going to do my set up when I do my set up. Im now thinking skid steer with tracks. It will be the work horse of the property and the attachments are endless. My buddy has one and I've used it multiple times. It's pretty handy


They certainly are a great machine!


----------



## Harvey

freeheeln said:


> What width are the garage doors? Who knows down the road you may want a full size truck , they have wide mirrors.


I believe they are taller (1ft?) than standard so a tractor can get in, but I don't think they are wider than normal.

I really don't THINK I'm headed for a big truck. Hope not.


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> What was your thought process with the door in between the garage doors? Would it be easier to walk into from the house with a side door?


I think it would be about the same





There is some grade that could affect the side door. 

The main door is a story above the side door, the bottom of the stairs is at the same grade.


----------



## gorgonzola

I would just kick the front door to the house side, would much rather have the usable space along the side wall than between the vehicles to hang bikes fishing poles tools etc


----------



## Harvey

gorgonzola said:


> I would just kick the front door to the house side, would much rather have the usable space along the side wall than between the vehicles to hang bikes fishing poles tools etc


I look forward to seeing your barn! 🤠

I see your point. I don't think I will need to hang that much, but most people probably would.

Do I care about resale? I should.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Do I care about resale? I should.


Nah, it's for you and your family.
If you trust your builder and your architect then you're all good.
When I built my little shop (20x20) A-frame style, lots of people said I was crazy for doing it that way. My house is an A-frame so I wanted it to match. I liked it then and I still like it. Would I have changed things now that I'm in it and using it? Yep, but I'm sure Id feel that way no matter how I initially built it.


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> I think it would be about the same
> 
> View attachment 16682
> 
> There is some grade that could affect the side door. The main door is a story above the side door, the bottom of the stairs is at the same grade.


 I had to wait till I got home to look at it and figure out what you were saying. I read it quick at work and was like what the heck is he taking about.


----------



## BRLKED

Harvey said:


> I think it would be about the same
> 
> View attachment 16682
> 
> There is some grade that could affect the side door.
> 
> The main door is a story above the side door, the bottom of the stairs is at the same grade.


Frankly, knowing your property and the layout of your flags for house and garage, why not have them connected?
Move house a little forward, garage as basement , save the money spent on dynamite blowing up that slab.
Front deck over part of garage , radiant heat garage and first floor.
And I am half done with the trees.


----------



## tirolski

Harv, this book may be useful for ya albeit it’s a tad old.
Homing Instinct
I bought it a while back & could drop it off for ya somewhere snowy sometime if ya want.
It’s helpful.
The dude came out with another book too which would be also helpful for ya.








Creating the Inspired House


Where we choose to settle, how and what we build, and how our homes feel inside and out-all are reflections of who we are. The best houses are about people, and Creating the Inspired House is full of stories of memorable characters immersed in the discovery of a place they call home. With 300...



books.google.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

BRLKED said:


> Frankly, knowing your property and the layout of your flags for house and garage, why not have them connected?
> Move house a little forward, garage as basement , save the money spent on dynamite blowing up that slab.
> Front deck over part of garage , radiant heat garage and first floor.
> And I am half done with the trees.


I always forget how rocky it is up there when digging. We have rocks here in CNY, but nothing the size of a house like you can run into up in the ADK.


----------



## Harvey

Our place is rockier than most. It's at 1900 ft on a ridge line. If I did the sensible thing - put the house next to the road, it probably would certainly be simpler. Damn flatlanders.

Ed, _as we previously discussed, _I'll move the house, but I'll need you to put back those trees you dropped. 🤠


----------



## 2000yroldskier

Holy mac , 22 pages of toys for boys !


----------



## Campgottagopee

2000yroldskier said:


> Holy mac , 22 pages of toys for boys !


FKNA!


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> I always forget how rocky it is up there when digging. We have rocks here in CNY, but nothing the size of a house like you can run into up in the ADK.


Adirondacks rocks are different and harder.

There’s a huge limestone rock that runs east-west across The Upstates several miles south of the existing thruway..








Onondaga Limestone - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




The last glaciers beat it up quite a bit.
Folks built walls and houses out of em around the area.

Think Finger Lakes too. The southern finger lakes region has big rocky gorges.


----------



## Harvey

gorgonzola said:


> usable space along the side wall


@gorgonzola, how much do you have between car and wall?


----------



## Tjf1967

Your going to be able to build a retaining wall with all the big rocks you uncover.


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> Your going to be able to build a retaining wall with all the big rocks you uncover.



It's true. We need one.


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> @gorgonzola, how much do you have between car and wall?


how much do I have or how much would I like? (twss!?)

Right now I have about 20" - can't even open the passenger door . There's a folding table and some drywall / plywood leaning against the wall with a pair of old skis mounted above with hooks for bag coolers, beach bags, back packs etc.

If I had the space between the cars per you current design _my garage _would ultimately get cluttered with stuff - project & yard/garden materials & tools, fishing/hiking/biking/skiing/XCD equipment/drying etc. I'd much rather have it out of the way against the wall with hangers & shelves. My retirement dream is to ski/bike/hike/fish half the day and spend the other half puttering around in the garden/building shit.

Space is valuable, how do you plan on utilizing the space between the cars?


----------



## Harvey

gorgonzola said:


> how much would I like?


This.


----------



## x10003q

Tjf1967 said:


> Your going to be able to build a retaining wall with all the big rocks you uncover.


or another garage.......


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> This.


4' would be awesome


----------



## Harvey

gorgonzola said:


> Space is valuable, how do you plan on utilizing the space between the cars?



My plan was to junk it up so bad the entire building was unusable. Apparently, I'm open to other ideas.

I did some internet research. 

3 feet is considered comfortable between two cars.

The building is 28' wide, interior dimension is 27' (with 2x6 walls).

This is what I came up with:

Interior dimension = side margin + garage door width + middle space + garage door width + side margin
27’ = 3.75’ + 8’ + 3.5’ + 8’ +3.75’

That would increase the side spaces from 2'8" to 3'9".

Actually I guess I could have gone to:

27’ = 4’ + 8’ + 3’ + 8’ + 4’

Because cars aren't as wide as garage door. On the other hand with that setup you WOULD have 4+ feet BECAUSE cars aren't as wide as garage doors.

Honestly I don't like hanging bikes on the wall. I mean I love it when they are hung for the winter, but putting them up there, is kind of vexing.


----------



## gorgonzola

This looks like alot more


https://nyskiblog.com/forum/attachments/screen-shot-2022-11-24-at-8-39-41-pm-png.16413/


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> My retirement dream is to ski/bike/hike/fish half the day and spend the other half puttering around in the garden/building shit.


Gzola good plan. 👍 
My retirement is ski/bike/hike with golf clubs & dogs/fish & kayak/ putter around in the yard & garden/build & fix shit/read the intrawebs/listen to music/watch sports & post shit on the NYSkiBlogMagazineForum thingy🍺

When & if I travel it’s the same, just at a different place.

Everyday's a dang Groundhog Saturday.


----------



## Harvey

This is what I was looking at.




Looks like I was actually using the exterior dimension, so I over estimated the side margins on the current design.

Should be 2'2" not 2'8".


----------



## gorgonzola

right, 6'-6"+/- between the cars  All I'm sayin' is if it were me I'd kick the man door to house side to make better use of the 3'6"


----------



## Harvey

gorgonzola said:


> right, 6'-6"+/- between the cars  All I'm sayin' is if it were me I'd kick the man door to house side to make better use of the 3'6"


Everything we are discussing now, requires that. 👷‍♂️

So yes, more room on the side means no man door on the front.

Are you supposed to consider two cars opening their doors at the same time?


----------



## tirolski

They make a garage door that allows two cars in.
Takes away risk of hitting the thingy 🍺 in the middle too.


----------



## Campgottagopee

When I built my shop my builder built a to scale model out of cardboard. He then built all the stuff I was going to put in there to dimension as well to show me how it would all work. 
Good show and tell job right there.


----------



## Campgottagopee

To scale


----------



## Harvey

Somehow I don't think I am going to get that! 

I've tried to be a good customer... 😇


----------



## Ripitz

I assume you are pulling straight into the garage and then backing out so that the exhaust is facing out. That drawing looks like you’ve got the room to open your door and your wife gets to shimmy out against the wall. Maybe the OCD is telling you it needs to be in the middle. Definitely add a door in the back and have the builder put up an exterior header all flashed up and ready to go for the shed roof you’re gonna need on the north side.


----------



## Tjf1967

Finally got a shot on my baby tractor... Wait garden tractor. ☺️


----------



## Sbob

Ready for Winter , Troegs Double Blizzard IPA is out!
Well still need chains on the back.


----------



## freeheeln

gorgonzola said:


> This looks like alot more
> 
> 
> https://nyskiblog.com/forum/attachments/screen-shot-2022-11-24-at-8-39-41-pm-png.16413/


4 vehicles and 3 overhead doors sounds troublesome.


----------



## tirolski

freeheeln said:


> 4 vehicles and 3 overhead doors sounds troublesome.


New Math if one ain’t a double.


----------



## Campgottagopee

On my road a tractor w/ fel is the snow removal tool of choice. I was cleaning out today and there were 4 of us backed out into the road at once....lol


----------



## freeheeln

Campgottagopee said:


> On my road a tractor w/ fel is the snow removal tool of choice. I was cleaning out today and there were 4 of us backed out into the road at once....lol


Snow blower doesn't work to well on the slop we got in Queensbury,


----------



## Tjf1967

freeheeln said:


> Snow blower doesn't work to well on the slop we got in Queensbury,


What does


----------



## Sbob

Tjf1967 said:


> What does


ATV with a plow . Get it off quick before it turns into an iceberg !


----------



## Harvey

gorgonzola said:


> if it were me I'd kick the man door to house side to make better use of the 3'6"



I knew you were right, but was resisting because I knew I was going to piss off the designer and the engineer.

I pushed ahead as gently as I could. I actually changed it twice, it had 2 man doors for a minute.

One more thing: ANYONE who has a suggestion for a change now, please, STFU. 🤠


----------



## Campgottagopee

That's going to be awesome, Harv. Real happy for you.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Before you know it you'll be all dressed up in ADK plaid and killing monster bucks!


----------



## gorgonzola

Harvey said:


> I knew you were right, but was resisting because I knew I was going to piss off the designer and the engineer.
> 
> I pushed ahead as gently as I could.
> 
> One more thing: ANYONE who has a suggestion for a change now, please, STFU. 🤠


Don't you know it's your moral obligation as a client!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> I knew you were right,


Friggin engineer's


----------



## Harvey

It was really my fault. I gave final approval on the previous version.

Honestly, I don't know if there was pushback, I didn't hear it.


----------



## gorgonzola

Better now than after it was framed …


----------

